# New here!



## I_Am_Unwritten83 (May 31, 2021)

_Hello, everyone. I’m new to this site and hoping to get some advice and also help others. _


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Welcome. Most people use italics for emphasis. Please don't use them for your entire posts.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Hello and welcome


----------

